# Keep your filthy paws off my silky ... ah, dog!!!!



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The more I educate myself, through this site, and a number of books I have read, the more I want the innocent public to just leave my dogs alone!!!'

How do you keep the innocent public - who really know no better, and just want to love all over these tiny little white cute things - from being totally inappropriate? Its a natural human instinct to want to 'gush' all over something small and cute .... and I get that. 

For me, its serious - I love that people think my dogs are 'cute/sweet/adorable .. whatever ... I do too, I love them to bits ... but just dont LUNGE at them!! I have a dog with serious anxiety issues, and the last thing she needs is even MORE stress!! In dog world - an in your face act like a human lunging to say hi, is totally rude!!

I need to be more assertive in keeping these well meaning humans away!! Short of saying "No!!! dont touch my dog" what suggestions do you have???


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I usually give the people a very hard glare as they approach the pups and say, "Are you asking if you may pet my dogs?"
and I have been known to say, "Beware - he goes straight for the throat!"
Not helping much am I? :blush:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Oct 10 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838481


> I usually give the people a very hard glare as they approach the pups and say, "Are you asking if you may pet my dogs?"
> and I have been known to say, "Beware - he goes straight for the throat!"
> Not helping much am I? :blush:[/B]


LOL Thanks Lorraine, us 'normal' (doggie people) know the doggie lay of the land ... the problem is trying to get the other humans to keep their hands to themselves, when its a normal human instinct to reach out! ... heck, before I knew better, I used to do it myself!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

A suggestion for the lungers.... if I was carrying her, I'd just turn away/back up and say , she's really shy , it's best not to pet her. If she was on the ground I'd scoop her up. "She's not good with crowds or petting etc" . You could add "Paws Off" and laugh.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It's the lungers that drive me crazy too. Bella is so good with people until someone comes right at her. I can't say I blame her though, if someone came at me that way I'm sure I'd react too.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Like you said I really don't think they mean any harm. I know for me when I see a cute dog or a Maltese I get excited (I don't lunge ) but I will sometimes by mistake just start petting and forget to ask :blush: I have been trying to correct that . I do now ask if it is ok and I would totally understand if the owner said to me, I am sorry it's best you don't. I really don't know how I would stop someone from coming at Nemo not realizing they were scaring him. That is a tough one. I guess thats why I stay in my yard a lot :biggrin: Hope you get some good advice :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I'm out walking Archie, Abbey and Tink and people approach us, I always tell them to stay away from Tink because he's scared of everyone (and I tell them he bites...that usually does it). None of my dogs are overly friendly with strangers, they like to have a sniff and be done with them. 


On the other hand, I've been taking Ava around to stores and asking people to touch her (in a controlled enviroment) so she can get used to being touched by strangers. Then she'll be more confident in the ring with judges walk up and touch her.


I know what you mean about people wanting to touch them all the time. It's better when they ask first so we can warn them or instruct them on how to approach the dog.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I feel the same way! 
Just the other day I was walking Remy and a woman came over and picked him up and held him up in the air to comment on how cute he was. Well, poor little Remy was wriggling all over the place and I was scared to death she was going to drop him! She never even asked me if she could pick him up, she just grabbed him. :angry:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hahaha this is why Gigi stays as far away as possible from these human creatures! 

I think she really lets down people who want to pet her though. She is very shy. I always have her walking on a leash. I rarely pick her up, becuse if she can't run from them, than most of the time she will growl at them(not that thats ever stopped people from touching her... :wacko1: ). I tell the people that if you get down to her level, and take it slow, she may come up to you and let you touch her. Gigi is not a very friendly dog. LOL She naturally is attracted to those with calmer personalities. That's how I stop the lungers. You have to take it slow with Gigi if you want her to like you.
If we're in public, I'm kind of used to hearing 'awwww look at the puppy!' But I don't really pay attention, most of the time, I'm busy minding my business and ignore them... I don't want to make a scene, and do you know how long it would take to acknowlege every single person that says 'Awwww' to Gigi. We'd be there forever! LOL So, I hope the people don't think I'm rude...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Oct 10 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838550


> I feel the same way!
> Just the other day I was walking Remy and a woman came over and picked him up and held him up in the air to comment on how cute he was. Well, poor little Remy was wriggling all over the place and I was scared to death she was going to drop him! She never even asked me if she could pick him up, she just grabbed him. :angry:[/B]



I think I would have had a heart attack if someone just picked mine up without saying a word! :smheat: I don't let anyone touch Cosy without
asking and then "I" decide if I think they are worthy. :two thumbs up:  

I do find most ask before touching. I just put my hand between them and her if they begin to reach without asking. That usually
gets the message across. I never let anyone pick her up as she can be wiggly and you never know if someone is able to handle
that or will freak and drop her. :new_shocked:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 10 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838571


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Oct 10 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838550





> I feel the same way!
> Just the other day I was walking Remy and a woman came over and picked him up and held him up in the air to comment on how cute he was. Well, poor little Remy was wriggling all over the place and I was scared to death she was going to drop him! She never even asked me if she could pick him up, she just grabbed him. :angry:[/B]



I think I would have had a heart attack if someone just picked mine up without saying a word! :smheat: I don't let anyone touch Cosy without
asking and then "I" decide if I think they are worthy. :two thumbs up:  

I do find most ask before touching. I just put my hand between them and her if they begin to reach without asking. That usually
gets the message across. *I never let anyone pick her up as she can be wiggly and you never know if someone is able to handle
that or will freak and drop her.* :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very very good point. And even if I do let _close_ friends hold Gigi, I always warn them that she's wiggly and keep a hand close her just in case she wiggles free. If she falls, that will be a broken bone, at least.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578


> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]


LOL Casanova is such a Casanova! His name suites him perectly! :wub2:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578


> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]


 Since he is a boy, he gets away with being called a STUD, not a ****. I know it is a double standard, but hey it works for him.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 10 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838589


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578





> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]


 Since he is a boy, he gets away with being called a STUD, not a ****. I know it is a double standard, but hey it works for him. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 10 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838589


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578





> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]


 Since he is a boy, he gets away with being called a STUD, not a ****. I know it is a double standard, but hey it works for him. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know, STUD doesn't roll off the tongue as easily.  No worries, I don't call him **** to his face. Mostly I call him Stinker. It's kind of an inside joke between the two of us. He doesn't smell or anything, unless you think Heaven has a scent. I just love him so stinkin' much that he gets everything he wants and more. Love him to no end!!! :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You have to be a step ahead of the grabbers and lungers. You won't always. But when you see someone coming, just announce to please don't pat them. Simple as that. Don't let other people's rudeness and ignorance ruin your day or give you a bad attitude. 

I'm probably good at being forthright about it because I had practice with my skin kids--people do the same thing to babies when you're out in public with them. Being a mom means protecting as much as is within your power and to heck with people's feelings who are being ignorant.

If people look at me funny after I told them not to pat I just tell them that YoYo is a rescue and is not predictable (true).


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Most adult people do ask me before reaching out to pet Boo & Hannah. It's the kids that come chargeing & sticking their hands out. I don't mind the petting,if done right & if asked first.It helps keep them social & friendly. Hannah loves it,Boo is cautious,but will tolerate it if he gets to sniff first.Hannah is a **** too, if someone reaches down to pet her,she will most likely lay down,& go bellyup for a bellyrub. The problem I have right now,is people with cellphone cameras. I've had people hang in my car window to snap a picture of them sitting in their carseat.Or at the drive-through, they hang out the window with their cellphone to get a picture. They offer them hamburger & frenchfries too.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

zipped up in a stroller is good for keeping them away LOL..they can't get to them through the mesh.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 10 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838610


> Most adult people do ask me before reaching out to pet Boo & Hannah. It's the kids that come chargeing & sticking their hands out. I don't mind the petting,if done right & if asked first.It helps keep them social & friendly. Hannah loves it,Boo is cautious,but will tolerate it if he gets to sniff first.Hannah is a **** too, if someone reaches down to pet her,she will most likely lay down,& go bellyup for a bellyrub. The problem I have right now,is people with cellphone cameras. I've had people hang in my car window to snap a picture of them sitting in their carseat.Or at the drive-through, they hang out the window with their cellphone to get a picture. They offer them hamburger & frenchfries too. [/B]


Hannah is a **** too :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG, why is this so funny to me.... :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You can always use "Please don't pet them, they are in training" or something like that. A lot of people give you a weird look, but walk away LOL

I have two very different dogs, but still don't want people lunging at them. Kenzie is super friendly, but I don't want her jumping to get attention and people will give her attention which is just reinforcing the jumping!! Jax is a bit wary of strangers and I don't want people lunging towards him and making him nervous.

My main method is to simply walk the other way. People here are extremely dog friendly and everyone wants to pet them. They typically give some type of behavior that indicates they are going to move toward us to try to pet, and I will purposely walk the complete opposite direction and have my dog focus on me and do a sit or down. That tends to get the message across. 

If I'm not in the situation to walk away I will try to put it nicely as they lean in.

Some other things I've used:
Please don't pet him, he's not fond of strangers.
You can pet her if she sits for you.
He's a bit shy, please don't pet him.
We're working through some issues right now... (sometimes they walk away other times you have to add "Please don't pet.")

With people I am semi-familiar with I'll tell them they can pet, but please take it slow and don't look at him. If the dog barks, I'll tell them to just look away. I typically will gauge Jax's body language and see how he's reacting to it and inform the person what I would like them to do - this is why I only do this with people I'm somewhat familiar with.

I've found a lot of the times if you just have your dog focus on you and do something, even just a sit or a down and basically ignore the person coming near, they will just move on and lunge at some other poor unsuspecting dog.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

With children I always stop them and say that he's not used to kids to please just hold your hand out flat and let him sniff you (small children's parents usually read this as 'careful he might bite') and older children seem to understand that he could get nervous. Adults tend to think I'm silly when we say this to them so if he's with mu husband he is not allowed to be petted as he is working but if he is with me I will simply tell an adult that he's nervous around strangers so I prefer they not pet him. Now of course, this doesn't work when Hunter is smiling and wagging his tail at the person and so when that happens I judge the person before granting permission. To those not worthy I simply say I prefer you don't because I don't want too many people to approach him and overwhelm him as he is a rescue.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578


> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]



His name is so apprpriate, Sophia. :wub: :wub: 

Coco is the same way. I always ask before approaching someone's dog, but Coco loves everyone, too, and goes to them. I have to pull her way if she's on leash. I find most people ask first anyway. No one wants to be bitten by a dog, and, unfortunately, small dog seem to have a reputation for being nippy. Coco loves almost all dogs (Cosy being the exception, as she bit at her) and loves to go visit with them. Where we live in Florida, there are loads of dogs, so she's been having a great time when we are there. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 10 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838613


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Oct 10 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838610





> Most adult people do ask me before reaching out to pet Boo & Hannah. It's the kids that come chargeing & sticking their hands out. I don't mind the petting,if done right & if asked first.It helps keep them social & friendly. Hannah loves it,Boo is cautious,but will tolerate it if he gets to sniff first.Hannah is a **** too, if someone reaches down to pet her,she will most likely lay down,& go bellyup for a bellyrub. The problem I have right now,is people with cellphone cameras. I've had people hang in my car window to snap a picture of them sitting in their carseat.Or at the drive-through, they hang out the window with their cellphone to get a picture. They offer them hamburger & frenchfries too. [/B]


Hannah is a **** too :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: OMG, why is this so funny to me.... :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL,She's a precious little **** though,Andrea. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578


> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]




hummmm I'm glad Matilda doesn't know Casanova  I can see them now  she loves to give kisses :smootch: and always goes to people. Buttons and Bows has gotten much better, she will go up to people now, she use to shy away. I guess my girls are to friendly. I usually keep them in their stroller all zipped, that way people can look but not touch unless I unzip it.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

A lot of people think little dogs are nasty tempered and allowing them to interact w/ people is good socialization. I agree that they need to be protected, but isn't it possible to do it in positive way? I usually carry Bailey if we around a crowd of people or dogs. If I notice someone looking at him or us, I ask them if they would like to pet him. I'm holding him so I'm in control and he feels secure (he some issues too). At the same time, a complete stranger has a good experience w/ little dog and will go on to share that w/ others. The standard says Maltese should be friendly and fearless, but it seems like I hear of more and more mean little ankle biters. We need to protect our babies, but also be good ambassadors for our beloved breed.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha I wish people wouldn't try to pet Gigi because small dogs have bad attitudes. Gigi will growl her head off to people and they still 'awwwww' and want to pet her! :wacko1:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 10 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838659


> Haha I wish people wouldn't try to pet Gigi because small dogs have bad attitudes. Gigi will growl her head off to people and they still 'awwwww' and want to pet her! :wacko1:[/B]


That happened to us today! We were at an outdoor preseason ski/board sale with Hunter when he turned and jumped up on my leg so I picked him up and put him in his bag (assuming he was probably cold and his hotdog bag is very warm) when a woman turned around and said "oh he's so cute" and reached out for him. He growled and she kept reaching so I had to say "he seems really irritated right now, he's probably cold - I would prefer if you didn't pet him." She looked at me like I was a huge snob but oh well


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So what do you do if the the situation is reversed? Micky is the one who wants to run up to people and say hello. Twice now in the vets office, he's always on the leash, but he sees these ladies standing there writing out their checks at the desk or whatever, and he wants to go see them and be friends. He never gets out of the house much, and hardly sees anyone except for us and the groomer, so I can't help but encourage him to be friendly. I ask the person if Micky can come say hello, and they've both said yes. I let him go over and get loved on. He eats it up! I figure what can it hurt? He's probably brightening their day or something.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Oct 10 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838692


> So what do you do if the the situation is reversed? Micky is the one who wants to run up to people and say hello. Twice now in the vets office, he's always on the leash, but he sees these ladies standing there writing out their checks at the desk or whatever, and he wants to go see them and be friends. He never gets out of the house much, and hardly sees anyone except for us and the groomer, so I can't help but encourage him to be friendly. I ask the person if Micky can come say hello, and they've both said yes. I let him go over and get loved on. He eats it up! I figure what can it hurt? He's probably brightening their day or something.[/B]



I think you did the right thing - it gives the person a chance to say no if they are uncomfortable with Micky approaching them (which saves Micky from a non-positive interaction). Kudos to you for being so thoughtful!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 10 2009, 03:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838479


> The more I educate myself, through this site, and a number of books I have read, the more I want the innocent public to just leave my dogs alone!!!'
> 
> How do you keep the innocent public - who really know no better, and just want to love all over these tiny little white cute things - from being totally inappropriate? Its a natural human instinct to want to 'gush' all over something small and cute .... and I get that.
> 
> ...


I walk my dogs at the local outdoor mall on purpose because I know there will be children and adults who will want to be all over them. And I use this time as a two-sided training session. As soon as I see people spot the dogs and start approaching I ask my dogs to sit. If it's kids who are running up I squat down next to the dogs so that I'm at eye level with the kids and put my arm out in front of the dogs. Then I ask the kids if they'd like to pat my dogs. Because I get the first word in and because I'm blocking the dogs with my arm it gives the kids time to slow down and listen to my little explanation about how all dogs would rather be patted on their chest than their head. At this point the kids start acting like I'm their school teacher and pat my dogs just the way I've asked them to. With multiple dogs, one with anxiety issues, I would ask the dogs to sit, explain that one is very shy and only likes pats from his mommy and invite people to pat the other dog. The shy dog starts to learn that not all people are bad, scary, grabby types and the people learn how to properly pat a dog and also learn that not all dogs want to be patted. I have one dog who is shy. Walking him at the outdoor mall worked wonders. He will never be an outgoing dog but he no longer cringes when strangers pat him.

MaryH


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 11 2009, 02:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838603


> He doesn't smell or anything, *unless you think Heaven has a scent*.[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That is just too funny!! LOL!! 
By the way, his name fits him perfectly.

I have an extremely shy dog (I think she's very much like Gigi in terms of temperament/personality). I just tell people, "She's too shy to be touched right now"..and that usually does it. Although sometimes people swoop in before I can block it to pet her. It's obvious though the feeling isn't reciprocated. 

She did bark at someone once who tried to approach her too fast (one bark) and they told me she was "aggressive". 
I asked them if they knew anything about dogs or had ever owned a dog -and they said no. I said 'well there you go, she's not aggressive".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Oct 10 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838692


> So what do you do if the the situation is reversed? Micky is the one who wants to run up to people and say hello. Twice now in the vets office, he's always on the leash, but he sees these ladies standing there writing out their checks at the desk or whatever, and he wants to go see them and be friends. He never gets out of the house much, and hardly sees anyone except for us and the groomer, so I can't help but encourage him to be friendly. I ask the person if Micky can come say hello, and they've both said yes. I let him go over and get loved on. He eats it up! I figure what can it hurt? He's probably brightening their day or something.[/B]


 :wub: I think that is so adorable what Micky does. That is great that he is so friendly. Keep encouraging him, obviously your doing something right to have such a friendly well adjusted baby... :grouphug:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906


> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


Totally agree with that statement. Today I did my 4 mile run and I was walking back and this woman was pulling this dog like it was a lion :blink: it was one of those hot dog dogs. I forget the name. Anyway he lunged at me as I was passing by :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: he scared the crap outta me. Now what if he would have bit me , not SO funny. She had absolutely no control over this little terror. I wanted to talk to her , but that little voice came and said "Andrea just shut up and keep walking " :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When I had Sassy in public I always tell people that she bites. That always works! :chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 11 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838917


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906





> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


Totally agree with that statement. Today I did my 4 mile run and I was walking back and this woman was pulling this dog like it was a lion :blink: it was one of those hot dog dogs. I forget the name. Anyway he lunged at me as I was passing by :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: he scared the crap outta me. Now what if he would have bit me , not SO funny. She had absolutely no control over this little terror. I wanted to talk to her , but that little voice came and said "Andrea just shut up and keep walking " :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, I totally agree. I've been going to a training place that was recommended by JMM for about four months now, Gigi ONLY goes to that place mostly(b/c I don't go any place unless for academic purposes lately, I just don't have time), but I took her out today, just to see if she's gotten any better, and she's gotten worse. I'm really upset about this because now she's learning that if she lounges at people they will jump back, and Gigi likes that. She does this only when people are approaching me, only when I'm holding her. And as you know, EVERYBODY goes up to these adorable little doggies and think they're sooo cute, and always try to touch them. I can't always stop those really fast hands that touch her, especially in crowded places. If people didn't jump back in the first place, this behavior probably wouldn't even exist with her, but humans can only be human and jump back. You must understand that she only growls when people come up to her or me, ONLY when I'm holding her. I know, dogs have a fight or flight behavior when they reach a fearful situation. This is why I always let her walk. But I can't always have her walk in places. Most places, if they allow dogs at all, require them to be held or in her carrier bag. And most places have *many* people that can step on her, or maybe the ground is filthy, dusty and dirty(Gigi is in full coat, so her hair just mops up *everything*) so holding her would be a solution. 

But at our training classes, she's an angel! She goes up to the instructors and lets them touch her, and she even follows them away from me! :shocked: She's learned how to sit, lay down, walk right next to me, weave between cones, jump through a hula hoop, spin in a circle, ect., and best of all she does this around 100 pound dogs, men, women and children alike! But I still have this issue with her growling at people when I'm holding her. 

BUT, I've never had any issues with people trying to touch her or her growling at loungers in her stroller... I think strollers are the *BEST* thing out there! LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

DOGS DO NOT GENERALIZE. 

That means what you learn in class in one building does not translate to taking your dog out to the dog park or the mall. You have to start from scratch in new places and teach them their calming skills again. Classes are a great place to work among distractions and such, but that is not the end of your work. If you cannot do this on your own, you need private instruction in your home and other location.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 11 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838986


> DOGS DO NOT GENERALIZE.
> 
> That means what you learn in class in one building does not translate to taking your dog out to the dog park or the mall. You have to start from scratch in new places and teach them their calming skills again. Classes are a great place to work among distractions and such, but that is not the end of your work. If you cannot do this on your own, you need private instruction in your home and other location.[/B]


Okay, so what other work can I do? What places should I go to? What should I do at those places? Have her sit, lay down, ect? She does not ever growl at home or at training classes. Please please tell me, we want her to get better, not worse.  

Geez, I wish people would just ignore these dogs!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you don't know, then you should work with a trainer privately.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

At some point it's a trade-off between a clean dog that is being held but growls at people, versus on the ground learning confidence-building socialization skills with some dirty paws.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm going to Thailand this Friday and when I get back this is one of the issues that our trainer and I are going to work on...Bisou has never growled at anyone until yesterday (She did bark that time at that one person- and she did have some issues with our Ayi) but yesterday we were in a boutique and this girl came in about 10 years old, dressed to the nines in a flowing white princess dress and Bisou growled at her. The shop was filled with other people who Bisou even let approach and pet her..but with this little girl, she growled at her for some reason. I felt awful because people look at you like you have a mean dog. 

She's not mean but obviously not well socialized and shy on top of that but that can be a bad combination. But when/if I hold her, she's completely docile and fine. But I just leave her on the ground if we're already outside because she's already dirty (not when big dogs off the leash want to chomp on her though)

So once I return, we have to work on this new issue. I don't want it to increase and I have a feeling it could.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Mandy, Mary and Jackie - you've offered some really good advice.

As some of you know, Dakota has pretty complex anxiety issues, so we consulted with a private trainer earlier this year, I have read quite a few excellent books on behaviour and training methods (thanks Jackie!), and she IS improving - quite a lot from where she was 6 months ago. She is still not ready for the big bad world just yet, at this point it may do her more harm than good - we are doing baby, baby steps  . Unfortunately she was thrust into the big bad world due to an unscheduled vet visit on Saturday (not our usual clinic) ... where in the waiting room, she was lunged at ... of course she reacted badly! In hindsight, I should have stepped in, but I just didnt react quickly enough.

Now I need to work on my 'body-blocking' skills to keep these well meaning humans away in confined spaces!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 12 2009, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906


> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


Perhaps your response is not directed at me - because I certainly dont think that its ok for dogs to have no manners, even if they are small!!!

I think you may mean that people 'not take them out in public' ... until us HUMANS have learned some skills, and taught our dogs to be comfortable in public and have some manners, right??  and not that they must NEVER be in public - I think us humans can learn to manage the situation to best suit our dogs.


ps: after some meds, little Missy Moo is feeling MUCH better now ... in fact, she bounced right back on Sunday, and today is her normal cheeky little bossy self, just the way I like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 10 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838689


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 10 2009, 07:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838659





> Haha I wish people wouldn't try to pet Gigi because small dogs have bad attitudes. Gigi will growl her head off to people and they still 'awwwww' and want to pet her! :wacko1:[/B]


That happened to us today! We were at an outdoor preseason ski/board sale with Hunter when he turned and jumped up on my leg so I picked him up and put him in his bag (assuming he was probably cold and his hotdog bag is very warm) when a woman turned around and said "oh he's so cute" and reached out for him. He growled and she kept reaching so I had to say "he seems really irritated right now, he's probably cold - I would prefer if you didn't pet him." She looked at me like I was a huge snob but oh well 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't understand people who continue to reach out to a dog who is growling ... and, even more so if the dog continues to growl. Who cares if she thought you were a snob. She obviously didn't have much common sense. And, the same woman probably would have threatened to sue you if Hunter nipped her. You were very gracious, Erin, in how you spoke to the woman with your request not to pet Hunter.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a great article that I'm happy to share with anyone who sends me their email via PM. It was printed in the April 1999 issue of _Your Dog_, a publication put out by Tufts University Vet School. The article is entitled "Dont Call Me Tiny! The Trials and Tribulations of Toy Breeds". The overall theme of this article is that most typical toy dog issues are owner created because of lack of training, lack of discipline, lack of socialization, and treating our little ones more like babies than dogs. I think there's a lot of truth to what this article says. Of course, I'm a huge advocate of early socialization -- 6 weeks with in home visitors; 8 weeks in the car and in the yard, 10-12 weeks out, about and walking on their own 4 feet. And I've yet to have a puppy die or get their little feet so dirty that even shampoo wouldn't get them clean. And there isn't a growler or biter in my house.  

MaryH


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838603


> QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 10 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838589





> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 10 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838578





> Casanova is such a ****. He lets anyone pet him and he just loves attention, period. He just loves anyone and kisses them as long as you let him (he looooves models and pretty girls). People totally pick him up without asking me, which does scare me if he's wriggling. And I bet he would go home with them too! [/B]


 Since he is a boy, he gets away with being called a STUD, not a ****. I know it is a double standard, but hey it works for him. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know, STUD doesn't roll off the tongue as easily.  No worries, I don't call him **** to his face. Mostly I call him Stinker. It's kind of an inside joke between the two of us. He doesn't smell or anything, unless you think Heaven has a scent. I just love him so stinkin' much that he gets everything he wants and more. Love him to no end!!! :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh good heavens why did I not see this thread earlier!! Yep...count Jett in with all the little 'sluts' or studs here. He's my lover boy and happily goes to strangers and doesn't mind being picked up a bit.

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 12 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839129


> I have a great article that I'm happy to share with anyone who sends me their email via PM. It was printed in the April 1999 issue of _Your Dog_, a publication put out by Tufts University Vet School. The article is entitled "Dont Call Me Tiny! The Trials and Tribulations of Toy Breeds". The overall theme of this article is that most typical toy dog issues are owner created because of lack of training, lack of discipline, lack of socialization, and treating our little ones more like babies than dogs. I think there's a lot of truth to what this article says. Of course, I'm a huge advocate of early socialization -- 6 weeks with in home visitors; 8 weeks in the car and in the yard, 10-12 weeks out, about and walking on their own 4 feet. And I've yet to have a puppy die or get their little feet so dirty that even shampoo wouldn't get them clean. And there isn't a growler or biter in my house.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


You know...that is so true. I'm so glad I didn't read all the articles about toy breeds needing to get up in the middle of the night to potty. Both of mine can hold their bladders all night long. I truly believe that those who set alarms to take them outside as puppies have programed them to need to go in the middle of the night. JMO...and heck...what do I know?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

A while back, one of the threads about a similar situation recommended saying "don't pet my dog, she's in training". So I've been using that line when I'm out with our gang either for walks or when we go to PetSmart. As I see people approaching, I will say before they reach us that Please don't pet them, they're in training right now. Works like a charm.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 10 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838571


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Oct 10 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838550





> I feel the same way!
> Just the other day I was walking Remy and a woman came over and picked him up and held him up in the air to comment on how cute he was. Well, poor little Remy was wriggling all over the place and I was scared to death she was going to drop him! She never even asked me if she could pick him up, she just grabbed him. :angry:[/B]



I think I would have had a heart attack if someone just picked mine up without saying a word! :smheat: I don't let anyone touch Cosy without
asking and then "I" decide if I think they are worthy. :two thumbs up:  

I do find most ask before touching. I just put my hand between them and her if they begin to reach without asking. That usually
gets the message across. I never let anyone pick her up as she can be wiggly and you never know if someone is able to handle
that or will freak and drop her. :new_shocked:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Same reply coming from me. If I'm at a dog show people always come up and want to touch, I put my hand in front of my dog and say no in a nice way. And yes, they can very easly be dropped as they can be wigglers.
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906


> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


I disagree with this statement. I don't believe that if a dog growls at a person that they have a "serious behavioral issue". A dog doesn't have the ability to say no, to walk away, or do anything else to signal that it is not a willing participant other then to let out a little growl (this is different from growling all the time in public at everyone). I feel as though there is a big difference between a little "Im uncomfortable" and an "I'm going to bite you" growl. And I think a little growl is ok once in a while. 

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 12 2009, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839072


> I don't understand people who continue to reach out to a dog who is growling ... and, even more so if the dog continues to growl. Who cares if she thought you were a snob. She obviously didn't have much common sense. And, the same woman probably would have threatened to sue you if Hunter nipped her. You were very gracious, Erin, in how you spoke to the woman with your request not to pet Hunter.[/B]


Awwww, thanks! I felt like it was my responsibility to protect Hunter since he was no longer on the ground and able to protect himself.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 12 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839364


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906





> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


I disagree with this statement. I don't believe that if a dog growls at a person that they have a "serious behavioral issue". A dog doesn't have the ability to say no, to walk away, or do anything else to signal that it is not a willing participant other then to let out a little growl (this is different from growling all the time in public at everyone). I feel as though there is a big difference between a little "Im uncomfortable" and an "I'm going to bite you" growl. And I think a little growl is ok once in a while. 

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 12 2009, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839072


> I don't understand people who continue to reach out to a dog who is growling ... and, even more so if the dog continues to growl. Who cares if she thought you were a snob. She obviously didn't have much common sense. And, the same woman probably would have threatened to sue you if Hunter nipped her. You were very gracious, Erin, in how you spoke to the woman with your request not to pet Hunter.[/B]


Awwww, thanks! I felt like it was my responsibility to protect Hunter since he was no longer on the ground and able to protect himself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree growling is the dog's way of communicating, "I am anxious about you, don't come close to me," but that makes sense only if people are actually approaching and engaging the dog. Just growling at strangers who are standing or walking by in public _is_ a (correctable) behavioral problem, in my opinion.

I also agree that people who come and pet your dog without asking politely first have poor human manners. But even if they do exhibit such bad etiquette, the dog should be socialized and trained sufficiently by its owner to avoid the possibility of biting and a lawsuit. That's part of the responsibility that a dog owner assumes when she/he decides to bring an animal into the human social world, no matter how adorable or small.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

So it's not just me that gets mad at people taking liberties then.
Just yesterday a man in our local park lifted tobi without asking, and tobi went mental. It drives me crazy that people think its ok to just grab for my dog without asking. I'm gonna be more rude in future I think...it's just not on.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 12 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839129


> I have a great article that I'm happy to share with anyone who sends me their email via PM. It was printed in the April 1999 issue of _Your Dog_, a publication put out by Tufts University Vet School. The article is entitled "Dont Call Me Tiny! The Trials and Tribulations of Toy Breeds". The overall theme of this article is that most typical toy dog issues are owner created because of lack of training, lack of discipline, lack of socialization, and treating our little ones more like babies than dogs. I think there's a lot of truth to what this article says. Of course, I'm a huge advocate of early socialization -- 6 weeks with in home visitors; 8 weeks in the car and in the yard, 10-12 weeks out, about and walking on their own 4 feet. And I've yet to have a puppy die or get their little feet so dirty that even shampoo wouldn't get them clean. And there isn't a growler or biter in my house.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Excellent post! 

Dogs shouldn't feel uncomfortable just b/c they are being approached by a stranger. That is your dog communicating w/ you, that you need to step up the training and socialization. I can understand growling when they are cornered, but other than that it should be discouraged. As their owner, you shouldn't let it get to that point. This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat. A growl from a Maltese should be treated no differently than a growl from a pitbull. Meeting new people and interacting w/ them is a good thing. If it really bothers you that much, then leave them at home.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 19 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841662


> Dogs shouldn't feel uncomfortable just b/c they are being approached by a stranger. That is your dog communicating w/ you, that you need to step up the training and socialization. I can understand growling when they are cornered, but other than that it should be discouraged. As their owner, you shouldn't let it get to that point. This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat. A growl from a Maltese should be treated no differently than a growl from a pitbull. Meeting new people and interacting w/ them is a good thing. If it really bothers you that much, then leave them at home.[/B]


Some dogs will always feel uncomfortable when approached by a stranger, some will love the attention - this is called having different personalities! I'm not going to like every person I meet or want them to come near me, why should my dog? Sorry, but I find your post to be overly general. I have a dog who does not like strangers approaching him at times, this depends on how they come at him. I am constantly socializing him and he and I do constant training (puppy classes, rally practice, agility foundations, basics, and our ongoing beyond basics classes). He is around other dogs and people all the time, he is still reactive, even if it is a lot less than it was a year ago and very controlled.

Reputable breeders aren't forgoing temperament. Reputable breeders aren't breeding for just a cute face or a pretty coat, they want the whole package - including temperament! I'd say this is even a very high requirement. The dog's attitude in the ring is one of the things that sets them apart from other dogs.

Meeting new people and interacting with them is a good thing, only on my terms. I do not want someone to pet my overly friendly dog because she's cute. She needs to have the appropriate behavior first (sitting). Not to mention, people won't just walk over to a Pit Bull and pet or pick them up, but they find it to be perfectly acceptable to do that to a Malt? Just leaving my dog at home because he is reactive and I don't want people touching him is ridiculous and not going to help him in the slightest. Leaving my friendly dog home because I don't want people reinforcing bad behaviors (jumping) is again, not a good way to handle it.

The general public need to have more manners. They need to ask before they touch anything of mine, including my dogs! Nobody walks up to somebody's kid and pats them on the head (that I know of). I need to know how to handle the situation if I don't want someone petting or coming near me or my dogs, that's what this thread was for - to give Jacqui some nice ways to get people to not touch her dog. I think she definitely got some good ones to use, as did I.

Edit to Add: If the dog does have serious issues and the person doesn't know how to handle it, then they should get help to do so. You can't avoid all people, so you need to know how to handle the situation and have control of your dog.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Oct 12 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839364


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838906





> If your dogs growl at people, it's a serious behavioral issue. You need to find a trainer/behavioralist or not take them out in public. Just b/c they're little doesn't make it okay![/B]


I disagree with this statement. I don't believe that if a dog growls at a person that they have a "serious behavioral issue". A dog doesn't have the ability to say no, to walk away, or do anything else to signal that it is not a willing participant other then to let out a little growl (this is different from growling all the time in public at everyone). I feel as though there is a big difference between a little "Im uncomfortable" and an "I'm going to bite you" growl. And I think a little growl is ok once in a while. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you Erin.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 20 2009, 05:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841682


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 19 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841662





> Dogs shouldn't feel uncomfortable just b/c they are being approached by a stranger. That is your dog communicating w/ you,* that you need to step up the training and socialization.* I can understand growling when they are cornered, but other than that it should be discouraged. As their owner, you shouldn't let it get to that point. This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat. A growl from a Maltese should be treated no differently than a growl from a pitbull. Meeting new people and interacting w/ them is a good thing. *If it really bothers you that much, then leave them at home*.[/B]


Some dogs will always feel uncomfortable when approached by a stranger, some will love the attention - this is called having different personalities! I'm not going to like every person I meet or want them to come near me, why should my dog? Sorry, but I find your post to be overly general. I have a dog who does not like strangers approaching him at times, this depends on how they come at him. I am constantly socializing him and he and I do constant training (puppy classes, rally practice, agility foundations, basics, and our ongoing beyond basics classes). He is around other dogs and people all the time, he is still reactive, even if it is a lot less than it was a year ago and very controlled.

Reputable breeders aren't forgoing temperament. Reputable breeders aren't breeding for just a cute face or a pretty coat, they want the whole package - including temperament! I'd say this is even a very high requirement. The dog's attitude in the ring is one of the things that sets them apart from other dogs.

Meeting new people and interacting with them is a good thing, only on my terms. I do not want someone to pet my overly friendly dog because she's cute. She needs to have the appropriate behavior first (sitting). Not to mention, people won't just walk over to a Pit Bull and pet or pick them up, but they find it to be perfectly acceptable to do that to a Malt? Just leaving my dog at home because he is reactive and I don't want people touching him is ridiculous and not going to help him in the slightest. Leaving my friendly dog home because I don't want people reinforcing bad behaviors (jumping) is again, not a good way to handle it.

The general public need to have more manners. They need to ask before they touch anything of mine, including my dogs! Nobody walks up to somebody's kid and pats them on the head (that I know of). I need to know how to handle the situation if I don't want someone petting or coming near me or my dogs, that's what this thread was for - to give Jacqui some nice ways to get people to not touch her dog. I think she definitely got some good ones to use, as did I.

Edit to Add: If the dog does have serious issues and the person doesn't know how to handle it, then they should get help to do so. You can't avoid all people, so you need to know how to handle the situation and have control of your dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

good post Mandy.

Also, the part I outlined above, in bold is a contradiction...step up socialization but leave them at home?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 20 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841682


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 19 2009, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841662





> Dogs shouldn't feel uncomfortable just b/c they are being approached by a stranger. That is your dog communicating w/ you, that you need to step up the training and socialization. I can understand growling when they are cornered, but other than that it should be discouraged. As their owner, you shouldn't let it get to that point. This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat. A growl from a Maltese should be treated no differently than a growl from a pitbull. Meeting new people and interacting w/ them is a good thing. *If it really bothers you that much, then leave them at home*.[/B]


Some dogs will always feel uncomfortable when approached by a stranger, some will love the attention - this is called having different personalities! I'm not going to like every person I meet or want them to come near me, why should my dog? Sorry, but I find your post to be overly general. I have a dog who does not like strangers approaching him at times, this depends on how they come at him. I am constantly socializing him and he and I do constant training (puppy classes, rally practice, agility foundations, basics, and our ongoing beyond basics classes). He is around other dogs and people all the time, he is still reactive, even if it is a lot less than it was a year ago and very controlled.

Reputable breeders aren't forgoing temperament. Reputable breeders aren't breeding for just a cute face or a pretty coat, they want the whole package - including temperament! I'd say this is even a very high requirement. The dog's attitude in the ring is one of the things that sets them apart from other dogs.

Meeting new people and interacting with them is a good thing, only on my terms. I do not want someone to pet my overly friendly dog because she's cute. She needs to have the appropriate behavior first (sitting). Not to mention, people won't just walk over to a Pit Bull and pet or pick them up, but they find it to be perfectly acceptable to do that to a Malt? Just leaving my dog at home because he is reactive and I don't want people touching him is ridiculous and not going to help him in the slightest. Leaving my friendly dog home because I don't want people reinforcing bad behaviors (jumping) is again, not a good way to handle it.

*The general public need to have more manners. They need to ask before they touch anything of mine, including my dogs! Nobody walks up to somebody's kid and pats them on the head (that I know of). I need to know how to handle the situation if I don't want someone petting or coming near me or my dogs, that's what this thread was for - to give Jacqui some nice ways to get people to not touch her dog. I think she definitely got some good ones to use, as did I.*

Edit to Add: If the dog does have serious issues and the person doesn't know how to handle it, then they should get help to do so. You can't avoid all people, so you need to know how to handle the situation and have control of your dog.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Mandy.

Leaving them at home is not really an option when they need to visit the vet .... nor will it solve my problems in the long run if I want to train & socialise my dogs. What *bothers* me is people lunging at my already scared dog, which only exacerbates her problems, and does nothing to help with the training I am already doing, THATS what this thread was about.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

If people that Mill and Murph dont know and people head towards them at all I do tell them that they will bite, cause honestly, if it was men they probably would. (I wish they were both outgoing and openly friendly with people they dont know like they are with the ones they do know.) People are way better off ignoring my two, and letting them make the first move that way Milly is likely to be their best friend in 5 minutes, Murphy takes longer, cause he is such a Mummys boy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's something I'm guilty of: if it's someone approaching that I don't feel like talking to, I tell them that they are not friendly, LOL.

I walk them every night and, honestly, that is my "ME" time and it's at the end of a long workday for me that doesn't end once I get home from the office because I have a young family to take care of. Half the time, I'd say, I just don't want to be bothered with talking to anyone.

In the fall/winter, by the time I get out for our walk it is pitch dark here so there's typically not anyone else out anyway. I wear my headlamp and reflective vest, lol.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread reminds me of something similar this weekend. I was in one our locally owned petshops on Saturday. They were having a Halloween costume contest and lots of free goodies and stuff. One lady was there trying to socialize her little dog (a bichon mix, possibly maltese) who was very shy and scared of everything. She asked me if I'd say hello to him. I knelt down on my knees, turned my head away so I wasn't looking at him, and offered the back of my hand. He sniffed it so hesitantly, then sort of nuzzled it, and started to wag his little tail a little. It was so cute. But then later I was in the checkout lane and the same lady had one of the employees at the shop do the same thing. But in my opinion, she did it all wrong. She was loud, sort of jumping around, and the little dog seemed more scared. He did end up taking a treat when she dropped one for him though. I'm just glad I lucked out with a social butterfly that wants to be friends with everyone.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jacqui, hopefully you got some good ideas for keeping strangers at bay and your little one unstressed. It's never easy to have 360 degree vision and you do need that when dealing with a reactive dog.

I agree with what's been said insofar as human manners could use some major improving. But that's only going to happen if we take the time to educate people. What bothers me is that some have suggested being rude to people or telling people that their dog will/might bite. Being rude certainly ends any opportunity to educate people about good manners. And telling people that a non-biter is a biter does a huge disservice to our breed.

_This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat._ -- I did not take this statement as meaning that breeders are not breeding for good temperament because every breeder I know gives as much weight to temperament as they do to every other aspect of the dog when it comes to what to keep and what to breed. I took it to mean that despite the fact that a dog is tiny and cute, an owner should still be training and socializing it to insure sound temperament.

I was at another Meet The Breed event this past weekend. Unlike the NYC event where we had booth setups which gave us three-sided protection, this event was out in the open, more like a dog show, where the public could meander in and around the pens. There were times when I wished I was an octopus for all the arms that I could have used to hold at bay the tons of kids whose parents clearly thought it was okay for the kids to reach into the pen to pat and pick up our dogs. I don't allow anyone to just reach in and pick up my dogs. But we did invite the kids to sit in our chairs or on the floor to hold a dog in their lap. While the kids were holding the dogs, I was yet again telling adults that not every dog is as outgoing as mine so be sure to always ask before patting or trying to pick up a dog. Hopefully the message got through to some of them. :amen: 

MaryH


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 19 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841662


> Excellent post!
> 
> Dogs shouldn't feel uncomfortable just b/c they are being approached by a stranger. That is your dog communicating w/ you, that you need to step up the training and socialization. I can understand growling when they are cornered, but other than that it should be discouraged. As their owner, you shouldn't let it get to that point. This post has made me a bit concerned about what we are doing to the breed's temperment. Temperment shouldn't be pushed aside for a tiny size, a cute face or a pretty coat. A growl from a Maltese should be treated no differently than a growl from a pitbull. Meeting new people and interacting w/ them is a good thing. * If it really bothers you that much, then leave them at home.*[/B]



Don't see "and" mentioned anywhere, strange. To clarify, if you aren't interested in taking advantage of opportunities to socialize your dog and can't stand for them to interact w/ people, then don't take them to parks, shops, social events or petstores. They don't *need* to go to those places and by jumping in front of people, telling them you dog's in training and/or saying they bite, you're damaging your dog and the breeds reputation. I for one am sick of hearing about little dogs and their bad temperments. I use to think this wasn't much of a problem w/ the Maltese, but I'm hearing more and more negative stories about them. Now I know where some of them are coming from. When you tell someone your dog will bite, they will believe you and probably spread the word. They probably walk off wondering what kind of person brings a dog that bites out in public. They also probably share their experience w/ the mean little white dog w/ others. I find the the "in training" thing troubling too. When is socialization not part of training? Take the time to socialize your dog *OR* (not and) leave them at home.

Breeders can only provide us with a solid foundation, but it's up to us to build on that. You can take a puppy w/ a great temperment and ruin it. The general public is more likely to meet a pet owner than a breeder, so what we do w/ our dog is just as important. Temperment (and health) should always be the number one priority.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 26 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843935


> When is socialization not part of training? Take the time to socialize your dog *OR* (not and) leave them at home.[/B]


Hmmmm..... What IF you HAVE taken ALOT of time socializing your dog, and the still growl depending on the person?...... No living thing likes to be left in your house all the time I would think. What if they have to travel? Should you board them in sme strange place, or take them on the rode with you?


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 26 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843937


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 26 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843935





> When is socialization not part of training? Take the time to socialize your dog *OR* (not and) leave them at home.[/B]


Hmmmm..... What IF you HAVE taken ALOT of time socializing your dog, and the still growl depending on the person?...... No living thing likes to be left in your house all the time I would think. What if they have to travel? Should you board them in sme strange place, or take them on the rode with you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think thats when you call in a professional. (I realize you've done that with Gigi and I give you credit for that.) Of course dogs don't like being left indoors 24/7, all the more reason to work on behavior. The public's interest comes before your dog, just the way it is. Would you say the same about my Rottie? If he growled at people should I still take him out in public b/c he doesn't like to be at home? Should I still travel w/ him b/c I don't want to leave him in a strange place? I'm a firm believer that we should require just as much from our little guys as we should from the big ones. I would be horrified if either of mine growled at a person and I would certainly correct them, immediately.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 26 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843935


> . I find the the "in training" thing troubling too. When is socialization not part of training? Take the time to socialize your dog *OR* (not and) leave them at home.
> 
> Breeders can only provide us with a solid foundation, but it's up to us to build on that. You can take a puppy w/ a great temperment and ruin it. The general public is more likely to meet a pet owner than a breeder, so what we do w/ our dog is just as important. Temperment (and health) should always be the number one priority.[/B]


Just to clarifying "in training". My dogs are both in training and I do use that, frequently. I will tell some people that they can't pet them right now b/c they are "in training". If they are jumping around and wanting attention I do not want anyone to reinforce that. I will also say, they can say hi if the dog will sit, down, 4 on the floor, etc.. b/c they are "in training". Yes they can and need to be socialized (that is part of training) but so is NOT jumping and sitting to be greeted. 

You mention allowing certain things of small dogs that are unacceptable in big dogs - well I don't allow my dogs to jump on people. Just b/c they weigh 5 pounds does not make it acceptable. That is one of the reasons I use 'in training'. Some people don't want to wait for the dog to sit, or my favorite "It's okay, I have dogs" and allow it and therefore reinforce the jumping, something that is not acceptable. 

Another reason I use it is b/c my dogs need to learn to focus on me, not the person walking by or the dog, the cat, the leaf blowing in the wind, etc... I need my dogs to focus, listen and do commands in public so, if I am working on those in a distracting environment with people (which is a necessary part of training) I do not want those people rewarding my dog for not focusing on me - hence "in training". Those are times I don't want people to approach my dogs. 

I hope that helps you understand the use of "in training" as a reason people should not approach my dog(s).


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 26 2009, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843953


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 26 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843937





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Oct 26 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843935





> When is socialization not part of training? Take the time to socialize your dog *OR* (not and) leave them at home.[/B]


Hmmmm..... What IF you HAVE taken ALOT of time socializing your dog, and the still growl depending on the person?...... No living thing likes to be left in your house all the time I would think. What if they have to travel? Should you board them in sme strange place, or take them on the rode with you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think thats when you call in a professional. (I realize you've done that with Gigi and I give you credit for that.) Of course dogs don't like being left indoors 24/7, all the more reason to work on behavior. The public's interest comes before your dog, just the way it is. Would you say the same about my Rottie? If he growled at people should I still take him out in public b/c he doesn't like to be at home? Should I still travel w/ him b/c I don't want to leave him in a strange place? I'm a firm believer that we should require just as much from our little guys as we should from the big ones. I would be horrified if either of mine growled at a person and I would certainly correct them, immediately.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree that is when you need a professional. I also would say yes you should take your Rottie out and travel with it as long as you can manage the situation. Just b/c a dog is growling does not necessarily mean it will bite. Not to mention, I would bet no one has ever come over bent down and picked up your Rottie either. And people probably, rarely, just come over and shove their hand in his face. 

If your dogs were to growl at someone I would hope your correction would not be a punishment...


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by punishment, I would never hit them, though. Neither has ever growled, but when I do correct them I give a stern "no" or a leash correction for the Rottie. If they continue to misbehave, I remove them from the situation, which they think is just awful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't correct Gigi at all. I used to just say "no" or "stop that", but it was making her worse.... I still occasionally will say "shhh".


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

That's good, IMO. I get so annoyed with people who repeat a command or correction a million times. I'm always tempted to ask if they think the 50th time is a charm. I'm sure if it annoys me, then it annoys the dog, unless the dog has learned to completely ignore their owner. My guys usually listen the first time. In fact just saying Harley's name draws his attention away from anything and everything. He's always been very focused on me. I rarely have to correct him, but I think it's important that he knows I will. I think you should follow whatever advice your trainer gives. I'm not a trainer and don't pretend to be. I just think growling at people is unacceptable 99% of the time. I also think it's sad to deny a dog a chance to socialize. The fact that you've sought professional help w/ Gigi puts you so far ahead of a lot of other dogs owners. (Again, I give a lot of credit for that.)

If I remember my college psychology properly, punishment is simply a consequence. Negative punishment means taking something away or withholding it; a time out or not giving a treat. Positive punishment is adding something; a voice or leash correction. Of course positive punishment can be something cruel (hitting), but you shouldn't assume.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

"Nobody walks up to somebody's kid and pats them on the head (that I know of)."

as a mom of two that were babies not too long ago, I can tell you oh yes, strangers absolutely do touch your kids without asking. And for that matter I've had people (and know many others) who have had strangers pat their pregnant belly! lol! I know your point is that strangers can be rude and not respect boundaries--just sayin' that they not only do it with dogs but kids, too.

I think the issue sums up both ways--we hope strangers will be polite, and dogs need to be well trained. We can't control what a stranger is going to do--we can only prepare ourselves to the best of ours and our dog's ability by training them well. I think there's just circumstances that sometimes pop up that just aren't going to go 100% according to what we've planned for. It's like a skin kid--I train mine to be respectable and polite, but someone, at some point, is going to push their buttons the wrong way and they may act out. Or they may occasionally have a bad day and throw themselves on the floor. It's my responsibility to make sure they don't hurt anyone, lol. Ultimately we have to protect our assets and do our best to prevent the occasional odd moments--hopefully there won't be many if you are in control of whatever social situation you are in  I'm rambling...I'm still shaking off my Nyquil from last night, lol.


----------

